# The Best Film Scores?



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

So,

I am sitting here, doing some CAD work with Spotify on to take away and distractions and I am listening to the Matrix Film score and thoroughly enjoying it.

NOTE: This is the Orchestral score not the Metal songs from the film.

A question popped into my head

"What other film scores may stand-up as pieces of music on their own?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

try the Tron soundtrack by Daft Punk listen it's surprisingly good I usually put it on when working on cars


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Star Wars was done by the London Symphony Orchestra and would be good I think.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Gladiator is one of my favourites - Hans Zimmer
and also
One Upon a Time in America - Ennio Morriconi


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a film but love all the music done by Joel Goldsmith for the Stargate franchise.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Tron Legacy
Transformers Dark of the Moon
Gladiator
Most of Hans Zimmer's work
Most of Harold Faltermeyer's work


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

How can you not love this...






Tell me this doesn't give you goose bumps..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just about any Sergio Leone spaghetti western soundtrack, just three notes on a harmonica played by Charles Bronson sets a scene.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Hans zimmer's inception is awesome! Think johnny marr did the guitar on it.


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Anything by Mark Isham. He's the man!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Star Trek : First Contact.

Brilliant theme music.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Supermega said:


> Hans zimmer's inception is awesome! Think johnny marr did the guitar on it.


:thumb: With you on that: *Inception* "Dream is collapsing" awesome :thumb:

*"Moon": *"Welcome to lunar industries" :thumb:

And from the movie *"Sunshine"* (Adagio In D Minor) Wonderfull & moving :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt- said:


> Anything by Mark Isham. He's the man!






 :thumb::thumb: Lisa Gerrards voice is incredible. :thumb:

Warning this track can move you to tears :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

albeit the film is a tad ropey, I thought the score to resident evil was rather good, done by marylin manson.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My favourites are the Gladiator soundtrack and the Gone in 60 Seconds soundtrack, The Keys to Eleanor gives me goosebumps every time I hear it


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb::thumb: Lisa Gerrards voice is incredible. :thumb:
> 
> Warning this track can move you to tears :thumb:


Some great choices there!! Have u checked out the isham point break ost? It was recently released and is great!! (I do love point break though!)

The crash score is epic too


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Mark Isham - The Mist Soundtrack - The Host of Seraphim (Dead Can Dance) - YouTube :thumb::thumb: Lisa Gerrards voice is incredible. :thumb:
> 
> Warning this track can move you to tears :thumb:


Great track and worked so perfectly with the scene as well, shame the acting wasn't up to it (IMO).


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

jamest said:


> Great track and worked so perfectly with the scene as well, shame the acting wasn't up to it (IMO).


Agree, concept was good but poorly executed as with many films these days.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Funny this tread came along

Just made up a MP3 film score file for something different to listen to in the car.

The list so far:


Hymn To The Fallen - Saving Private Ryan
Theme From Schindlers List - Schindlers List
Flight To Neverland - Hook
Sixty Seconds To What - For A Few Dollars More
March - 1941
Hedwigs Theme - Harry Potter & The Philosophers Stone
Il Buono, Il Cattivo, Il Brutto - The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Jack Sparrow - The Pirates Of The Carribean
Main Title - Braveheart
Isandhlwana - Zulu
Band Of Brothers - Band Of Brothers
Concerning Hobbits - Lord Of The Rings
The Meallion Calls - Pirates Of The Caribbean
Davy Jones - Pirates Of The Caribbean
The Black Pearl - Pirates Of The Caribbean
Parade Of The Slave Children - Indiana Jones
Jaws - Jaws
Leeloo - The Fith Element
Five Millenia Later - The Fifth Element
Cadillac Of The Skys - Empire Of The Sun
Raiders Of The Lost Arc - Indiana Jones
Lucia Di Lammermoor - The Fifth Element
The Diva Dance - The Fifth Element
Now We Are Free - Gladiator
Jurassic Park - Jurassic Park
Star Wars Main Theme - Star Wars
End Credits - The Abyss
Imperial March - Star Wars


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

agree with dampdog!!!

mzatrix is good, hans zimmer, ennio morricone and the star wars ost's. also a massive fan of Layer cake, Snatch and Lock stock too


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gladiator,rocky anything by clint mansell,city of industry soundtrack is good,trainspotting,25th hour and tron legacy soundtrack is outrageous.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite surprised that this hasn't had a mention yet:






Soundtrack wise, the tracks from Blade are great for the gym (especially bag work).


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Soundtrack... Wanderers. And probably the best CD ever. 

End thread.

Erm score? I have no idea...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Guys.

I did mean the whole score for the film rather than just the main theme.

So, Everyone knows the Pirates Of the Caribbean theme. But, could you listen to the whole thing and have it conjour up the emotions it is supposed to without the pictures or is the music too weak?

A strong score makes a great film an Epic one IMO.

Sorry, I watched the Godfather for the first time a few weeks ago :doublesho: and (expected flaming) was bored sensless.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Platoon & Full Metal Jacket


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll throw the the Phantom Menace soundtrack. Quality piece of orchestral work..esp the build up to and including the Darth Maul, Qui Gon (?) fight scene!
i see that Inception is getting good reviews....theat is tonights viewing sorted. A few beers, telly volume up and hopefully a great film.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunshine , and 28 days later good .


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 Once Upon A Time in America (AKA Jills Theme)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the dark knight batman film score is awesome.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> I did mean the whole score for the film rather than just the main theme.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Either Dark Knight or Inception.

I've never seen Inception yet but the score is fantastic. It's put to rally good use here:


----------

